# Info on Crete



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

We are planning to spend six weeks touring Crete next March/April on our way home from wintering in Turkey.

Have you had a holiday on the island? We are looking for secluded places on the coast where we can free park overnight for a maximum of 2/3 nights.

I've got the Lonely Planet guide to Crete and I've collected some info from the www but if anybody can recommend any spots it will be appreciated also any tips on the island will also be welcomed.

Regards

Don


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Don,

Some pics to get you in the mood:
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/daburleigh/CreteWeb/

We were based in Almirida:
http://www.tour-crete.co.uk/almirida.htm
but didn't see motorhomes.

There are some lovely spots in the mountains, but there are a lot of guns up there!

Dave


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Dave,

Thanks. I like the pics.

The road signs remind me of Corsica where I think they used anti tank weapons seeing at the size of the holes in the road signs.

Don


----------



## bess91 (Feb 8, 2006)

*Photo's Of June Trip To Crete*

Don,

As you know we were there in June based in Rethymnon on Camping Elizabeth.
We did quite a bit of travelling on the island with a hired car.
My photo's are on here titled Greece 2008.

Regards,
Maxine


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I really don't mind you didn't want to meet for a drink and a chat.

Sniff ....



Dave


----------

